# FireBrat Nutritional Value?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been in the amphibian "business" for quite some time, and a lot of friends of mine(I have used them on and off for newts and sals) use FireBrats. I like them as food prey, and know my Tincs would eat them. My question is are they a good source of nutrition? Not that I would swap feedings of FFs with these, but if I were to introduce some FBs once in a while into the viv, I'd like to know what they "bring to the table" as far as nutritional benefits. Would they pose a threat to the frogs if used in a "seeding" fashion?

Thanks in advance!

JBear


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

They require temps. That are too high for frogs. Im pretty sure firebrats like temps in the 90's to breed. I don't think you could seed firebrats without specifically making a refugium designed for them.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Aside from seeding them, would they be a suitable varient in a captive Dart Frog's diet? Is anyone using them who can share some experiences with me?

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

We have used them before over here, where they are a somewhat common feeder insect. I am sure nutritionally they are fine although i dont know any specifics.

I feel they are too much trouble though, since you need a heated area at 90-105 for them to breed, and even then they are not really explosive breeders.
But sure, if you have the resources i think they are a great addition to a frog diet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I was unable to locate even a basic analysis of them.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just for the record, I would LOVE to get a hold of some of these to try out as well.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

A friend has these, but has found them too fast to feed to dart frogs. By the time the frog says to himself "Oooo... look at that", they're gone.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought that they would hide in the leaf litter and be consumed sporatically as they present themselves much in the same manner as Springtails. I will give them a go, and let you all know the result.

Thanks for all the input! You all MAKE this community great!

JBear


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone been able to locate firebrats for sale in the US? I would love to pick some up but would like to avoid doubleds due to their insane shipping fees. Thanks


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

gosaspursm said:


> Has anyone been able to locate firebrats for sale in the US? I would love to pick some up but would like to avoid doubleds due to their insane shipping fees. Thanks


Here's a link...
Firebrats Starter Culture (Thermobia domestica) - Feeder Insects / Livefood - USA

Where are you located?


----------

